# More BIS Poodle Eye Candy



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just wow!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Just wow!


No kidding, WOW


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It was such a thrill for me to see this. Even better, I sat next to where they were set up for the whole day and the owner was so friendly and he let me take all the pictures I wanted. 

pr


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that is a gorgeous poodle


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What a drop dead sexy poodle! WOWZER!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there such a thing as 'Poodle Envy?' LOL!!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Is that Joseph Vergnetti handling?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh dear, I can't see any photos at all. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Me either- no link, no photos:-(


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It shows up for me. Can you see it now? What's happening? You need to see this beauty queen lol

pr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I cannot see them either....


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't see yet, but thankfully you named your photo with the show location (I used page source to try and load the URL of the photo, which didn't work, either, so did a web search on Suffern then found the show results at Rau).

Here's a photo of the Spoo who I believe may be the subject of your photos perhaps? And yes, the handler is the man SparkyJoe asked after .
DOG SHOW POOP: STANDARD POODLE BIS IN NEW YORK


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

How did the pictures disappear though? Can you see them now? I can see them.

pr


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They were there and now they are gone no image at all


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I am going to repost it AGAIN! Because it is worth seeing this drop dead gorgeous animal and how this fabulous handler can drop the lead. What a team.










I can see this picture when I preview the post. I can see the other pictures too. I am crossing my fingers that this third time is a charm and those who wish to, can see this photo of Maria and Joey doing their thing.

pr


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, how pretty! I do not envy having to blow that coat dry, though. Doesn't it look thick?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow!_ _She's lovely._


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

As of today, I can see the photo ! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning!! I can see the image fine on PG app but not at all on PF regular site


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad people finally have gotten to see that wonderful picture! I could see it all along on my computer, no problems. I wonder what happened.


----------

